# A great hunt!



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

This Spring was one of my best hunts. After missing several years living out-of-state, I was able to get out with a friend and we ended the morning with two birds on five or six set-ups. Mine was my heaviest to date at 22lbs.9oz. First time posting pic so I hope it comes out.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very nice sir! Which area of the state?


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats on your birds guys!!!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Mushijobah, we got these in Hocking County. Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome. We have acreage between Lancaster and Logan (near Rockbridge). Did you get the birds anywhere near there?


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

You're in a great location for deer and turkey. We were on a farm further South but I'd think you should hear birds all around you on the right morning. Those turkeys are wierd! Hang in there.


----------

